# [email protected]



## [email protected] (22. November 2004)

hi an alle!
da sich in den anderen foren die downhiller mit den cc-bikern nicht einig werden habe ich mir gedacht ich mach einfach mal ein neues thema speziell für hobby und freizeitfahrer die sich im marathon oder cross country berich bewegen. hier sind nur nette biker erwünscht, die auch wirklich kommentare abgeben die nicht beleidigend sind. immerhin ist es ein hobby über das man sich gegenseitig informationen austauschen kann und das ist auch der sinn meines forums.

mfg [email protected]


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (22. November 2004)

Hallo Stoner,

endlich mal ein konstruktiver Beitrag. Vielen Dank, schließlich heißt eines der Grußworte unter uns Mtb'lern "HAPPY trails". 
Zum Thema "happy" will ich auch einfach mal nur schreiben, dass es bei dem genialen Wetter gestern und dem z.T. noch vorhandenen Schnee unheimlich viel Spaß auf dem Bike gemacht hat. So könnte es immer sein!!!

In diesem Sinne 
Happy and open trails!
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrrad (22. November 2004)

oke muss ich mich der fraktion der cc'ler am winterstein gleich mal anschließen=)


so und nun viel spaß am winterstein! gestern bin ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht hoch gefahren sondern bin immer schön in der sonne geblieben und habe mich bis nach königstein vorgetraut. und das immer schön am waldrand wo die sonne hinscheint=)


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2004)

[email protected]: herzlich wilkommen in meinem forum, freut mich das schon          welche eingeschrieben haben die ganz meiner meinung sind! 

@onkel jürgen: hi wie oft fährst du, und vor allem wo? ich bin zum beispiel auch viel in den regionen falkenstein und feldberg unterwegs. 

gruß [email protected] 

ps: viel spaß beim biken und lasst mir ja keine trails aus


----------



## Phoenix83 (22. November 2004)

A Propos nette Biker. im Winter sind wesentlich mehr nette mit dabei. Da grüssen einen schon wesentlich mehr als im Sommer wenn die ganzen Sonntagsfahrer unterwegs sind.   
So rund um den Feldberg.


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> hi an alle!
> da sich in den anderen foren die downhiller mit den cc-bikern nicht einig werden habe ich mir gedacht ich mach einfach mal ein neues thema speziell für hobby und freizeitfahrer die sich im marathon oder cross country berich bewegen. hier sind nur nette biker erwünscht, die auch wirklich kommentare abgeben die nicht beleidigend sind. immerhin ist es ein hobby über das man sich gegenseitig informationen austauschen kann und das ist auch der sinn meines forums.
> 
> mfg [email protected]



Hi, stoner 
auch ich bin hier gerne dabei. Gratuliere ! Hoffe bin ausreichend nett trotz meines zuweilen harten Sarkasmus. 
Have a good ride - Lance and I ride Trek !


----------



## Fahrrad (23. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Lance and I ride Trek !




                                    *gg* WÜRG *gg*


----------



## faulerflex (23. November 2004)

Lance dopt=trek doof.....*gg*

bin auch CC´ler...aber wunder mich warum ihr was gegen die DDD´ler habt...ich kenn die gut und komm klasse mit denen aus....


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2004)

faulerflex schrieb:
			
		

> Lance dopt=trek doof.....*gg*
> 
> bin auch CC´ler...aber wunder mich warum ihr was gegen die DDD´ler habt...ich kenn die gut und komm klasse mit denen aus....


Gegen die hat keiner was; ich hab mir nur mal erlaubt zu sagen, daß ich dauerhafte Bauwerke nicht mag und seit da bin ich als cc ler nicht angesagt. 
Ich will die ja gerne kennen lernen und hab kein Vorurteil. hast ja den anderen Part gelesen- warum klären wir das nicht mal persönlich bei einem Riesenmeeting- ohne Förster und ohne Walker- nur Radfahrer leichte, schwere, schnelle, langsame halt Radfahrer.
Wir machen en Faß uff und habe spasss!!!  
Ciao fuel


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2004)

faulerflex schrieb:
			
		

> Lance dopt=trek doof.....*gg*
> 
> Der ist ein klasse MTB Fahrer und hat Spaß im Wald.   Ich esse keine Power Riegel - höchstens mal nen Müsliriegel. Trek baut gute Räder - andere auch. o. k. sind wir liberal.
> Ich bin für die  Zusammenlegung aller Wintersteinforen, da das ständige Hüpfen nervig ist.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (23. November 2004)

[email protected]: ich habe auch nichts gegen die ddd'ler, kenn sie ja noch nicht einmal!
ich wäre auch mal für ein großes treffen ALLER BIKER am winterstein um sich mal besser kennen zu lernen. ist für jeden was dabei ob cc oder 

@fuel: also am sonntag hätte ich schon lust wieder zu fahren und tobi81 auch wie ich mitbekommen habe. darf nur die single trails net mehr so schnell runterfetzten, geht ja acuh aufs material wie mann bei mir sah!   sag mir bescheid ob du lust hast dann können wir zusammen ein paar biker auftreiben. 

ich habe nichts gegen die verschiedenen foren, denn jeder soll dahin wo er sich wohlfühlt würde ich ma sagen!

gruß [email protected] www.radlerbande.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (23. November 2004)

moin, hab auch nichts gegen ddd´ler, alle meine freunde sind welche von "denen". deswegen wär doch mal so ein treffen, wo man sich mal näher kennenlernen kann super. 

und sonst würds mich mal freuen, wenn man sich aichmal in ner großen cc´ler gruppe zum biken a la winterstein treffen könnte.

gruß

babu


----------



## Phoenix83 (23. November 2004)

Wo ist den Winterstein überhaupt? Irgendwo richtung Bad homburg habs aber irgendwie nicht gefunden!
Bin halt nur ein CC´ler


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2004)

Phoenix83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist den Winterstein überhaupt? Irgendwo richtung Bad homburg habs aber irgendwie nicht gefunden!
> Bin halt nur ein CC´ler


Hi, Phoenix  greif Dir den babu in Wehrheim ab und komm mit ihm zusammen am Sonntag um 12.30 zum Winterstein. Der weiß den Weg; ist schließlich im Wehrheim Mtb Verein und die jungs sind gut.l 
Guck , daß der ordentlich tobt bis zum Treffpunkt, weil wir teilweise alte Männer sind und nur so schnell gefahren wird, bis den Jungspunten die Schalthebel abbrechen,ha ha   
Also, wir freuen uns auch auf dich!!!!!!!
Ciao fuel


----------



## Phoenix83 (23. November 2004)

ja und wo ist das nu?   
Würd ja sonntag mitkommen aber ich geh Samstag abend weg Weihnachtsfeier... 
Wie sowas endet könnt ihr euch ja denken.   
Von Wehrheim in welche Ruchtung denn?


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2004)

Phoenix83 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und wo ist das nu?
> Würd ja sonntag mitkommen aber ich geh Samstag abend weg Weihnachtsfeier...
> Wie sowas endet könnt ihr euch ja denken.
> Von Wehrheim in welche Ruchtung denn?


Hi, Phoenix, von Wehrheim aus Richtung Bad Nauheim  bzw. Ockstadt. Winterstein ist da, wo der Fernmeldeturm steht 400m entfernt. Ist ab Wehrheim ungefähr auf der Waldautobahn 6 km oder 8 ?
Null Problemo auch mit Promille
Good ride  
Ciao fuel


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2004)

hi, 12.30Uhr am winterstein? bin ich natürlich voll dabei. hoffentlich kommen diesmal auch mehrere und die tour könnte auch etwas weiter ausgedehnt sein. 
@phoenix83: wenn du wirklich kommen willst dann könnten wir uns ja schon vorher unterhalb des wintersteins treffen! wie siehts aus?

gruß [email protected] www.radlerbande.de


keep on riding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (24. November 2004)

moin, also im wehrheimer team bin ich nicht, ich bin im ibc-racing-team. war schon lang nicht mehr beim winterstein, deswegen, glaub ich find ichs auch nicht mehr so schnell  . aber wenn mir jemand noch mal ne genauere beschreibung geben könnte, wäre ich auf jeden fall dabei!

gruß

martin


----------



## Phoenix83 (24. November 2004)

Mitkommen würd ich auf jeden Fall gerne. Aber wie gesagt am Abend davor ist halt Weihnachtsfeier. Bis wann am Sonntag müsstet ihr bzw. du bescheid wissen [email protected]?


----------



## Fahrrad (24. November 2004)

ich komm vielleicht auf dem rückweg vom feldberg mal vorbei=) wenn ich es bis 12.30 uhr schaffe. ich fahre das erste mal dieses jahr auf den feldberg, muss nochmal kilometer abspulen weil noch ein sportereignis vor mir liegt.
aber ich wäre auch gerne mal beim treffen dabei.

GREATZ


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2004)

@babu: also, wie gut kennst du dich in dem gebiet den aus? falls dir kapersburg oder lochmühle was sagt könnten wir uns dort schon etwas früher treffen und fahren dann zusammen hoch wie wäre das?

@phoenix83: wenn du mir bis 10 Uhr bescheid sagen kannst dann wäre es in ordnung! ansonsten kannst ja einfach alleine kommen du wirst ja doch wohl sicher eine karte haben wo der winterstein drauf ist oder? falls du doch fit sein solltest am morgen dann wäre ein guter treffpunkt lochmühle.

@fahrrad: das erste mal auf dem feldberg dieses jahr?! das ist meine trainingsstrecke, würd aufpassen um die zeit, denn war letztens dort wieder unterwegs und was ich gesehen habe war net mehr fein. schnee, "tiefer" matsch und fiese fahrrinnen. was für ein sportereignes hast du denn noch vor dir?


gruß [email protected]

keep on riding egal welches wetter gerade ansteht


----------



## Fahrrad (25. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @fahrrad: das erste mal auf dem feldberg dieses jahr?! das ist meine trainingsstrecke, würd aufpassen um die zeit, denn war letztens dort wieder unterwegs und was ich gesehen habe war net mehr fein. schnee, "tiefer" matsch und fiese fahrrinnen. was für ein sportereignes hast du denn noch vor dir?



ich fahre nie so lange höchsten 2 1/2 stunden und die müssen dann richtig knackig sein =)
ich habe noch ein größeren cross duathlon vor und dafür muss ich mich mal ein bisschen was machen.
danke für den hinweis mit den matsch, ich werde dann wahrscheinlich mal den schwalbe big jim aufziehen.


GREATZ


----------



## Babu (25. November 2004)

also zur lochmühle köbnte ich auf jeden fall kommen.


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> also zur lochmühle köbnte ich auf jeden fall kommen.



und wie siehts mit kapersburg aus oder bundeswehrlager? must du nur in die saalburgsiedlung fahren und dann den limes immer gerade nach oben und dann kommst auf eine ashpaltierte straße an der ein langer hoher zaun entlang führt. du musst dann links abbiegen bis du zum ende des zauns kommst,aber am besten du unterhälst dich mal mit fuel wenn du wirklich kommen willst, der wohnt nämlich in der nähe von wehrheim. der könnte dich vielleicht abholen?! frag ihn einfach mal 

gruß stoner


----------



## fUEL (26. November 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> also zur lochmühle köbnte ich auf jeden fall kommen.



Hi, Babu, der Sebastian kommt aus ffm mit der s bahn nach wehrheim. Ich hol ihn gegen 11 Uhr dort ab und nehm dich auch mit. o.k.?
ciao fuel!


----------



## Babu (26. November 2004)

son müll, hab mir ne miese erkältung eingeholt, geh aber heut zum arzt, ich hoff ich bin bis sonntag wieder fit, ich könnt auch nach wehrheim kommen, ist sowieso näher für mich


----------



## fUEL (28. November 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> son müll, hab mir ne miese erkältung eingeholt, geh aber heut zum arzt, ich hoff ich bin bis sonntag wieder fit, ich könnt auch nach wehrheim kommen, ist sowieso näher für mich[/QUOTE
> Hi, babu, 11Uhr 10 Bahnhof Wehrheim?!
> Ciao fuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. November 2004)

@phoenix83: hi, wie schauts aus? falls du dass hier liest morgen (heute) früh dann schau mal in dein postfach, habe dir etwas geschrieben falls du genug power hast zum biken.

ciao bis winterstein


----------



## Babu (28. November 2004)

lieg mit ner starken bronietes im bett, war gestern nochmal bei nem arzt weil meine lunge so geschmerzt hatte.

es wäre aber super, wenn wir uns alle vielleicht auch nochmal nächsten sonntag treffen könnten, dann wär ich auch wieder startklar.

sorry

martin


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2004)

hi, schreibt ja nirgendswo mehr jemand rein! letzten sonntag war mal wieder richtig geil, viele höhenmeter vor allem war nur schade,dass nicht noch mehr gekommen sind.    ich kann diesen sonntag leider nicht bin nämlich auf ner ctf.

machts gut stoner


----------



## Babu (1. Dezember 2004)

also ich kann auch nicht, bin schon um 11 uhr beim nikolaustreff an der hohemark


----------



## fUEL (2. Dezember 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> hi, schreibt ja nirgendswo mehr jemand rein! letzten sonntag war mal wieder richtig geil, viele höhenmeter vor allem war nur schade,dass nicht noch mehr gekommen sind.    ich kann diesen sonntag leider nicht bin nämlich auf ner ctf.
> 
> machts gut stoner



Hi, Ihr alle, 
habe am Sonntag volles Programm, werde nur am vormittag individual mal kurz Richtung Herzberg/ Feldberg ziehen.
Muß früh sein wg. Arbeit am Sonntag. Wenn einer ähnliche Gelüste hat, können wir gerne zusammen fahren.  
Aber keine lange session, nur mal eben die Höhenmeter zusammenknallen und wieder zurück. 
Hab echt viel Arbeit im Moment.
Folgendes Wochenende geht wieder besser. 
ciao fuel


----------



## Babu (3. Dezember 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=26


----------



## Phoenix83 (3. Dezember 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=26



Hey, ich ziehe es gerade ernsthaft in Erwägung auch zu kommen...
Vor allem das langsame Tempo hats mir angetan 
Aber das grösste Problem wird mal wieder sein das ich keine Ahnung hab wo ihr euch trefft...    bin halt ein bisschen blöd   
Werd morgen abend auch nicht gross trinken gehen   
Also ich weiss wo die International School ist und da wo es hochgeht zum kleinen Rettungshäusschen...


----------



## Babu (4. Dezember 2004)

also, weißt du, wo in oberursel der bahnhof ist?
ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns dort um 10,30Uhr treffen. dann müssen wir anschließend nämlich nicht bis zur hohemark hochfahren, da um 10.46 die U3 zur hohemark fährt. und da fahren wir dann ahlt mit.

falls du ein handy hast, kannst du mir ja deine nummer per pm schicken.

gruß

martin


----------



## Lupo (4. Dezember 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> also, weißt du, wo in oberursel der bahnhof ist?
> ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns dort um 10,30Uhr treffen. dann müssen wir anschließend nämlich nicht bis zur hohemark hochfahren, da um 10.46 die U3 zur hohemark fährt. und da fahren wir dann ahlt mit.
> 
> falls du ein handy hast, kannst du mir ja deine nummer per pm schicken.
> ...


und ich glaub net dass ihr da mifahrt, sondern schon vor dem start auf betriebstemperatur kommt
   :

Wegen Bauarbeiten verkehrt die U-Bahn-Linie U3 bis Samstag, 11. Dezember 2004 (Betriebsende) nicht zwischen "Oberursel Lahnstraße" und "Oberursel Hohemark". Die Bahnen fahren nur zwischen den Stationen "Frankfurt Südbahnhof" und "Oberursel Lahnstraße".

Ersatzverkehr mit Bussen

Zwischen den Halten "Oberursel Lahnstraße" und "Oberursel-Hohemark" werden Busse statt Bahnen eingesetzt, da die Stationen "Glöcknerwiese", "Kupferhammer", "Rosengärtchen", "Waldlust" und "Hohemark" nicht von den Bahnen angefahren werden. Die Ersatzbusse fahren alle Haltestellen auf dem unterbrochenen Abschnitt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (4. Dezember 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> und ich glaub net dass ihr da mifahrt, sondern schon vor dem start auf betriebstemperatur kommt
> :
> 
> Wegen Bauarbeiten verkehrt die U-Bahn-Linie U3 bis Samstag, 11. Dezember 2004 (Betriebsende) nicht zwischen "Oberursel Lahnstraße" und "Oberursel Hohemark". Die Bahnen fahren nur zwischen den Stationen "Frankfurt Südbahnhof" und "Oberursel Lahnstraße".
> ...



dann müssen wir halt vom bahnhof aus zur hohemark hochstrampeln.

naja, gutes warm up


----------



## fUEL (10. Dezember 2004)

Sonntag ,12.12.04  13 Uhr ehemaliger Holzturm??
Wer Kommt zum WS?


----------



## fUEL (13. Juni 2005)

Welche Voll...ten haben denn am Winterstein mitten in den Flow des wunderschönen Trails von oben zum Wirtshaus diesen Northshorescheiß gebaut und das noch ohne Möglichkeit der Umfahrung durch die nicht Interessierten an  den Spielereien.
Das wäre doch das Mindestmaß an Demokratie, die Biker, die schon Jahre mit Genuß diesen Trail fahren nicht mit einer solchen ******* zu konfrontieren oder wenn einen Ausweich zu bauen.
Also, nehmt Eure Spaten und schafft eine Umfahrung, sonst kommt mir in den Sinn, den Förster um Hilfe zu bitten.

Verärgert und das mit großem Recht; hier geht es schließlich um einen der reizvollsten Trails im Taunus.

Gruß Fuel


----------



## Fahrrad (13. Juni 2005)

Was bist du denn fürn Biker?! Sei doch froh das es es jetzt endlich mal ein kleines Stück North Shore gibt. Kompliment an die die es bauten! Schafft es dein tuffiges DRECK fuel nicht drüber? ich kam mit meinm hardtail an da habe ich nicht gezögert. falls ich die netten erbauer mal treffen sollte würde ich ihnen gerne helfen weiter solche stücke zu erbauen. Das ging auf dem ganzen trail ohne probleme.
Und übrigens der baum lag so und so über den weg!


----------



## fUEL (14. Juni 2005)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> Was bist du denn fürn Biker?! Sei doch froh das es es jetzt endlich mal ein kleines Stück North Shore gibt. Kompliment an die die es bauten! Schafft es dein tuffiges DRECK fuel nicht drüber? ich kam mit meinm hardtail an da habe ich nicht gezögert. falls ich die netten erbauer mal treffen sollte würde ich ihnen gerne helfen weiter solche stücke zu erbauen. Das ging auf dem ganzen trail ohne probleme.
> Und übrigens der baum lag so und so über den weg!



Na, Hallo entspann dich mal!
Ich glaube, daß Dein Haarteil und Du ne tolle Verbindung darstellen.
Da hast Du wohl recht. Ich hätte jedoch auch die Möglichkeit mit einem anderen Bike, welches im Moment mal geputzt ist zu fahren.
Stell Dir vor, es käme so wie am Sonntag ne Horde hübscher Bikerinnen, die allesamt den Mini Northshore nicht fahren wollen und die Ausweiche ist nicht vorhanden. Wir sind doch Gentlemen oder wie ist das Mit Dir du Haarteilfahrer.

Die Location war mir mit allen Details auch vor dem Bau bekannt.

Gruß und good ride


----------



## Fahrrad (14. Juni 2005)

du hast ja auch schon recht. der trail ist wirklich mit der schönste was der winterstein hat wenn man ihn von oben vom holzturm fährt. ich finds klasse das es endlich mal ein holztrail, das man umfahrungen erschaffen sollte das hast du vielleicht schon recht. man könnte ja einfach mal den schmodder rechts davon entfernen. aber ich finde da kann halt jeder rüber fahren der technik besitzt  und gegen mehr solche anlagen hätte ich gar nichts. dafür ist der trail von oben wie geschaffen.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. Juni 2005)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> du hast ja auch schon recht. der trail ist wirklich mit der schönste was der winterstein hat wenn man ihn von oben vom holzturm fährt. ich finds klasse das es endlich mal ein holztrail, das man umfahrungen erschaffen sollte das hast du vielleicht schon recht. man könnte ja einfach mal den schmodder rechts davon entfernen. aber ich finde da kann halt jeder rüber fahren der technik besitzt  und gegen mehr solche anlagen hätte ich gar nichts. dafür ist der trail von oben wie geschaffen.
> 
> gruß


Bei den Quoten in letzter Zeit dachte ich niemand liest oder schreibt noch was zum Winterstein, deshalb auch ein bisschen reisserisch zu Anfang.
Nicht destotrotz lebt der Trail vom Holzturm bis zum Wirtshaus von seiner wunderbaren Natürlchkeit und dem damit verbundenen Naturerlebniss.
Wenn man die Stelle 100m weiter oben betrachtet ist es dort sehr gut gelungen, neue Aspekte einzubringen, ohne daß jemand den gewohnten Weg verlassen muß. Das ist eine Möglichkeit, die Sache für alle verträglich zu gestalten und für die Anhänger von NS und Ähnlichem zufriedenstellend ohne die Natur zu zerstören oder solche Bauwerke zu installieren, die einer zugegebenermaßen recht großen Nutzervielfalt missfallen.  
Einer Dimension, wie Sie unten am Rot Kreuz Weg von den Ehem. DDD Jungs installiert wurde und auch dort akzeptiert ist, wäre in keinem Falle dort oben zu dulden und würde auch wirklich die Location dort total zerstören.
(Gehobelte und geschliffene Bretter sind im Übrigen nicht nur bei Nässe glatt sondern auch nicht besonders naturnah - bewährt haben sich roh gesägte Bretter, deren Kanten nur geschält wurden - sind im Übrigen auch billiger.  

Ich bin aus Überzeugung Mitglied in der DIMB   und stehe auch zu meiner Meinung. Jedoch habe ich nichts dagegen, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren, wenn ich keine Einschränkung Dritter oder des Allgemeinwesens sehe.  
Ich versuche, durch mein Verhalten auch niemand einzuschränken. Das ist so ähnlich wie mit dem Rauchen. Rauchen ist Aktion mit dem Risiko andere einzugrenzen. Nichtrauchen ist inaktiv sprich durch das Nichtrauchen gehe ich kein Risiko ein, jemanden einzuschränken.
Übertragen will ich sagen, daß durch Bauwerke wohl schon jemand eingegrenzt wird, durch das Benutzen von natürlichen Wegen jedoch niemand.

Mit Pluralismus jedoch können alle leben - also bitte nicht in die eigentlichen Fahrspuren bauen, sondern zusätzliche (gerne Parallelwege, Stichwege etc.)schaffen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2005)

Moin!

Erst einmal bevor hier wieder alle über mich herfallen wollte ich nur ein paar Sachen klären:
Ich will hier nicht Euer Thema sprengen, sondern nur etwas zu den Winterstein Trails sagen, da es denen egal ist ob ein 10 Kilo CC-Bike oder ein 24 Kilo DH-Bike drüberrollt.

Ihr redet hier von diesem Bauwerk???







Wenn ja, sind wir diesmal unschuldig.

Alle weiteren Bauwerke von uns befinden sich abseits normaler Trails, also dürfte  sich keiner gestört fühlen.

Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (17. Juni 2005)

Ich wars!  .Wenn wir sowas bauen würden,dann bestimmt nicht so auffällig.Schade um das Holz,wir verwenden nur vor Ort vorkommende Materialien.Mal abwarten ob das Ding überhaupt noch bis zu meiner Erstbefahrung steht,war schon wochenlang nicht mehr auf´m Winterstein.
Mfg


----------



## fUEL (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo, miteinander, Euch gibt es ja auch noch!!!
Habe meines Wissens nicht behauptet, dass einer von Euch das gebaut hat; sondern gesagt, daß Eure Bauwerke an anderer Stelle wegen der natürlichen Bauweise und weil diese nicht in von Vielen häufig genutzten Wegen implantiert wurden so und dort akzeptiert sind.
Aber trotzdem nettes Foto für die Zimmermann Gehilfenprüfung.

Glaubt Ihr im Übrigen noch immer, daß ich Eure Bauwerke zerstöre?????  
Gruß Frank


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, miteinander, Euch gibt es ja auch noch!!!
> Habe meines Wissens nicht behauptet, dass einer von Euch das gebaut hat; sondern gesagt, daß Eure Bauwerke an anderer Stelle wegen der natürlichen Bauweise und weil diese nicht in von Vielen häufig genutzten Wegen implantiert wurden so und dort akzeptiert sind.
> Aber trotzdem nettes Foto für die Zimmermann Gehilfenprüfung.
> 
> ...



Von uns gibt es mittlerweile immer mehr.   
Wie schon damals erwähnt, haben wir uns in einem anderem,  Passwort-geschützten, Forum niedergelassen.

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass unsere alten Bauwerke ein Biker zerstört hat. Wer auch immer!

Aber lassen wir das Thema, wir wissen ja noch wo es das letzte Mal hingeführt hat > geschlossenes Thema!  

Gruß


----------



## Fahrrad (17. Juni 2005)

auf jeden fall fährt sich das teil gut wenn man schön speed hat. es müsste mehr solch zeug da oben geben.

@wodan, alarm für...

wart ihr am sonntag so gegen 1-2 uhr im bad nauheimer wald?


----------



## WODAN (18. Juni 2005)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall fährt sich das teil gut wenn man schön speed hat. es müsste mehr solch zeug da oben geben.
> 
> @wodan, alarm für...
> 
> wart ihr am sonntag so gegen 1-2 uhr im bad nauheimer wald?



nö, vielleicht aber "Alarm für Kebap 11"


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (18. Juni 2005)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall fährt sich das teil gut wenn man schön speed hat. es müsste mehr solch zeug da oben geben.
> 
> @wodan, alarm für...
> 
> wart ihr am sonntag so gegen 1-2 uhr im bad nauheimer wald?


ja kebap 11 und döner alarm waren mal wieder un´ertwegs.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juni 2005)

das nennt man also northshore? ich nenne es mal hühnerleiter und egal welchen namen man diesem kind gibt und egal wer's gebaut hat, es ist lustig und lässt sich ohne grosse probleme fahren.......... was man von dem stamm nicht sagen kann...... sehr praktisch .... eine umfahrung ist an und für sich an dieser stelle schwierig, weil besagter stamm doch sehr weit nach rechts und links ins gehölz ragt und man einiges material entfernen müsste......... ich wünsche allen fraktionen und einzelnen, besonderen 2-rad-fetischisten einen guten sommer ohne körper- und materialschäden (hatten wir dieses jahr leider beides schon..... )

lg

rizzo


----------



## Fatal Error (20. Juni 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Voll...ten haben denn am Winterstein mitten in den Flow des wunderschönen Trails von oben zum Wirtshaus diesen Northshorescheiß gebaut und das noch ohne Möglichkeit der Umfahrung durch die nicht Interessierten an  den Spielereien.
> Das wäre doch das Mindestmaß an Demokratie, die Biker, die schon Jahre mit Genuß diesen Trail fahren nicht mit einer solchen ******* zu konfrontieren oder wenn einen Ausweich zu bauen.
> Also, nehmt Eure Spaten und schafft eine Umfahrung, sonst kommt mir in den Sinn, den Förster um Hilfe zu bitten.
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit Fuel....
Bevor Du hier Dampf abläßt solltest Du mal öfter da oben vorbeischauen.

Bevor die Hühnerleiter da war, lag nämlich der Baum schon ein paar Wochen da, und man konnte das nur Bike drüberwuchten.
Jetzt ist der Trail wenigstens ohne absteigen befahrbar.
Also net mit den Erbauern (dank an dieser Stelle an euch) schimpfen....es geht imo besser als vorher.

Bau Du doch eine Umfahrung...

Gruss und see u on the trail
alex

Edit: Kann es sein, daß Du mal bei der Mittwochsrunde von Bikemax Rosbach dabei warst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (20. Juni 2005)

Hi, hast Du so lange gebraucht, deinen Text zu schreiben. Lies mal, da steht schon, daß mir die Location auch vorher geläufig war.
Fahre im Übrigen auch da drüber. Trotzdem geht es um Alle !!!! und nicht nur um Dich und Einige, die das gut finden.
Trotz des Nutzen ist das an der Stelle nach Aussagen Vieler einfach häßlich. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Fatal Error (20. Juni 2005)

?!? 
Dann versteh ich die Aufregung nicht?
Solange, bis die Forstleute den Baum wegschaffen kann doch eh keiner was dran ändern....da ist das doch eine gute Zwischenlösung oder???

Gruss
Alex


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (20. Juni 2005)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> ?!?
> Dann versteh ich die Aufregung nicht?
> Solange, bis die Forstleute den Baum wegschaffen kann doch eh keiner was dran ändern....da ist das doch eine gute Zwischenlösung oder???
> 
> ...



Perfekte Dauerlösung +Ausbaufahig.Zumal der Baum extra mit schwerem Gerät auf eine Art Fundament gehieft wurde.Mfg Der Graf


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juni 2005)

@ fuel: ich kann deiner argumentation nicht ganz folge leisten: du kennst den trail, bist ihn schon gefahren und weisst demnach, dass dort seit einiger zeit ein baum als hindernis im weg liegt, der nicht zu umfahren war..... jetzt kann man wenigstens drüber fahren, das ist m.e. ein fortschritt........ was ist denn deiner meinung nach schlechter als vorher? oder geht es dir um's prinzip? ein paar leute haben einen vorher unbefahrbaren teilabschnitt des trails befahrbar gemacht. dazu wurden weder bäume gefällt, noch werden wanderer durch die hühnerleiter daran gehindert, den weg zu gehen. absolute newbies auf dem bike fahren diesen trail eher mit bedacht als mit high speed und zu guter letzt: (zitat) ...Stell Dir vor, es käme so wie am Sonntag ne Horde hübscher Bikerinnen, die allesamt den Mini Northshore nicht fahren wollen und die Ausweiche ist nicht vorhanden.... und wie kamen die vorher über den stamm oder dran vorbei? high speed unten durch? m.e. wertet die hühnerleiter den trail eher auf, als ab, da man den trail jetzt durchfahren kann...... und wenn es um die ansehnlichkeit des teils geht: es ist nicht das schönste stück holz im wald, aber wir sind doch alle sowieso pragmatiker und zum anschauen steht es ja auch nicht da!


----------



## Fahrrad (23. Juni 2005)

Ach ist der Winterstein jetzt schön im Sommer. Seine trails sind einfach Traumhaft...

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2005)

hi oldrizzo, nehm dir mal am 3.7. etwas zeit! hab nämlich en rennen bei dir um die ecke vo der hessencup-serie (trial, zeitfahren,cc) würde es total super finden wenn du mal vorbei schaust und mich anfeuerst     wie siehts eigentlich mal wieder mit biken aus?

gruß stoner


+++++++++++++NO RISK NO FUN____________________


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2005)

Uneingeschränkte Zustimmung - und auch noch weitestgehend brennesselfrei


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Juni 2005)

@ stoner

habe ich mir doch gedacht, dass du dich da rumtreiben wirst...... klar werde ich dich anfeuern.... ist doch ehrensache......... und zum biken kann man sich auch mal wieder treffen, da hast du recht...... am besten mal per pm verabreden oder mail...... 

greetz


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @ stoner
> 
> habe ich mir doch gedacht, dass du dich da rumtreiben wirst...... klar werde ich dich anfeuern.... ist doch ehrensache......... und zum biken kann man sich auch mal wieder treffen, da hast du recht...... am besten mal per pm verabreden oder mail......
> 
> greetz


 cool, da freu ich mich natürlich! hinterlasse mir am besten mal deine e-mail adresse in meinem privaten postfach. also am mittwoch wollte ich so gegen 14.30 mich aufs bike schwingen! wenn du zeit hast!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (30. Juni 2005)

Die Aufregung um den Northshore war umsonst....

Der Weg ist nun unpassierbar, da die Grünröcke etliche Bäume gefällt und diese auf dem Weg liegen gelassen haben.  

Die kleine Rampe vorher ist auch zerstört worden.

Naja es gibt ja Gott sei Dank noch andere schöne Stellen da oben.

Gruss und fahrt immer schön schnell 
alex


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2005)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aufregung um den Northshore war umsonst....
> 
> Der Weg ist nun unpassierbar, da die Grünröcke etliche Bäume gefällt und diese auf dem Weg liegen gelassen haben.
> 
> ...


 danke für den tipp, dann weiss ich ja schon mal wo ich net langfahren brauch    die haben durch ihre blöden waldarbeiten sowieso schon genug angerichtet


----------



## Fatal Error (30. Juni 2005)

@Stonertrail

Net falsch verstehen....nur das letzte Stück des Gesamtweges ist unpassierbar.

Der Teil vom Turm bis zur Straße oberhalb des besagten Northshore-Teilstücks läßt sich immer noch fahren.  

Gruss
Alex


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2005)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> @Stonertrail
> 
> Net falsch verstehen....nur das letzte Stück des Gesamtweges ist unpassierbar.
> 
> ...


Das mit allem Respekt vorletzte Stück Weg.......
Kurz vor dem ersten liegenden Bäumchen nach rechts 80 m weiter auf den Parallelweg und auf dem Forstweg wieder links dann kann man nach weiteren 80 m wieder in den bekannten Weg und im Flow weiterfahren.
Oder jeder biker räumt ein Bäumchen weg - Ist ja bis auf einen nur Kleinkram was da liegt und für den Einen findet sich vielleicht ne Gruppe von Muskelmännern um das Elend zu beseitigen.

Hatte mich schon an das häßliche Bauwerk gewöhnt - Fast schade 
Grüsse Fuel


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2005)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> @Stonertrail
> 
> Net falsch verstehen....nur das letzte Stück des Gesamtweges ist unpassierbar.
> 
> ...


 naja  gut, aber die steile davor ist ja leider auf dem stück   da lässt es sich immer geil reinjumpen und das geht halt jetzt net mehr, echt schade. Ist nämlich ein geiler kicker!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2005)

@fatal error: momentmal, dein santa cruz kenne ich doch!    das war doch wegen der gabel beim 2radcenter in friedberg oder? geiles teil muss man schon sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (1. Juli 2005)

danke ....

es steht aber schon wieder bzw. immer noch beim 2Radcenter ....
weil die bei Sportimport in Sachen Boxxer ungefähr so kompetent wie ein mongolischer Bullenhirte sind.........

Ich hoffe daß ich es nach 2,5 Wochen warten Anfang nächster Woche wieder kriege.

Gruss und schönes WE
Alex


----------



## Fahrrad (1. Juli 2005)

müssen wir halt wieder eine leiter über den nächsten baum bauen  
es müssten gemeinsam viel mehr sprünge und in den oberen teil vom weg hinein gebaut werden da kommt auch nicht so schnell ein förster hin und machts mit der stiehl kaputt


----------



## vincent7110 (1. Juli 2005)

@Fahrrad ich bin auch der Meinung ein paar Sprünge (Ramps) würden den trail noch interessanter machen   ,  So in der art wie die Hüneleiter und die Ramp vor der Straße die vom Förster zerstört worden sind    .

ich würde gerne ein neuen trail anlegen (einfahren), Richtung A5 auf der rechten Seite von der Asphaltstraße. Hat jemand Lust mit zu machen ???


----------



## Fahrrad (1. Juli 2005)

vincent7110 schrieb:
			
		

> @Fahrrad ich bin auch der Meinung ein paar Sprünge (Ramps) würden den trail noch interessanter machen   ,  So in der art wie die Hüneleiter und die Ramp vor der Straße die vom Förster zerstört worden sind    .
> 
> ich würde gerne ein neuen trail anlegen (einfahren), Richtung A5 auf der rechten Seite von der Asphaltstraße. Hat jemand Lust mit zu machen ???



das wäre ein super idee. auf der linken seite der ist ja leider ein bisschen breitgefahren worde durch die waldarbeiter. wird aber von tag zu tag wieder besser. 
ich wäre dabei wenn es drumm geht einen neuen trail anzulegen. mit einfahren wird es wohl nicht getan sein bei dem vielen laub. am besten mit einer schaufel oder sonstigen gerät mal einen schneiße ins laub kratzen und dann mit ein paar leuten paar mal kräftig rüberheizen. kleine ramps und anlieger kommen dann noch. dann muss man halt mal ein bisschen graben. vor allen sollte der trail nicht nur gerade gehen sondern er sollte schon kurven usw. beinhalten.   

gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (2. Juli 2005)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> das wäre ein super idee. auf der linken seite der ist ja leider ein bisschen breitgefahren worde durch die waldarbeiter. wird aber von tag zu tag wieder besser.
> ich wäre dabei wenn es drumm geht einen neuen trail anzulegen. mit einfahren wird es wohl nicht getan sein bei dem vielen laub. am besten mit einer schaufel oder sonstigen gerät mal einen schneiße ins laub kratzen und dann mit ein paar leuten paar mal kräftig rüberheizen. kleine ramps und anlieger kommen dann noch. dann muss man halt mal ein bisschen graben. vor allen sollte der trail nicht nur gerade gehen sondern er sollte schon kurven usw. beinhalten.
> 
> gruß


Sinnlose Aktion!
Alles schon mal da gewesen,irgendwie,irgendwo.Hatt nie länger als 2 Wochen gehalten.Ausserdem rufen solche undurchdachten Aktionen nur unnötigerweise den Förster auf den Plan.Siehe Chicken-George-Leiter
und Holzbrett-Kicker.Der hatte noch ein kürzeres Dasein(8-10 Tage).
Wenn ihr was gestalten möchtet wendet euch an jemand der damit Erfahrung hatt.Da gibt es denke ich genügend Ansprechpartner.Was soll das sein:Eine Line ins Laub kratzen??!! Wann soll die fertig sein? Bis dahin ist der Winterstein-Holzturm nochmal zusammengefallen und neu aufgebaut worden.
Selbst Metusalem wurde nicht so alt.


----------



## Fahrrad (2. Juli 2005)

mir ist das so egal wenn er wieder kaputt geht. ich habe soviel zeit als schüler. ich kann den ganzen tag buddeln   und wie will der förster einen trail kaputt machen??? das laub wieder dorthin schieben wo es vorher lag? und wenn der mich beim anlegen des trails erwischt dann muss man sich fairer weise stellen und einfach mal seine meinung äußern. also ich würde es sehr gerne probieren. wo anders klappt das ja auch dann kann das auf dem winterstein auch funktionieren. wenn man natürlich im vorhinein schon mit der einstellung ans werk geht das klappt nicht dann brauch man auch nicht mitmachen. 
also ich würde mich freuen    den weg verstetzt man 50m in den wald da sieht dich so schnell keiner.
man muss sich eins bewusst sein. neue trails entstehen halt nicht einfach so  


morgen wird der wintersteinturm eröffnet. wer kommt? wer war schon oben? (klasse sicht) 
ich will ja abends erstmal mit meinem bike den turm runterfahren.


----------



## vincent7110 (2. Juli 2005)

@Fahrrad die Einstellung ist genau richtig   um einen neuen trial anzulegen, ich denke genau so. wann wollen wir mal anfangen ???  (ich kann unter der Woche nur abends oder am Wochenende).. Ich habe mir ein BW-Klapspaten bestellt, genau richt für den Rucksack


----------



## Fahrrad (2. Juli 2005)

am wochenende ist vermutlich zuviel betrieb wegen wanderen. am besten unter der woche so ab 18.30 wenn nicht mehr soviel los ist. risiko ist immer dabei. montags geht bei mir erstmal nicht. dienstag erst am 19.00 die restlichen tage ist es mir egal.
ich war eben oben da habe ich mir mal das gelände angesehen. da liegt ja schon viel dreck herum. aber das lässt sich eigentlich aus dem weg schaffen  
ich habe es ja heute wieder gesehen. die waldarbeiter haben ja mal wieder ganze arbeit geleistet. ich war eigentlich nur beschäftig auf diversen trails die baumstämme zur seite zu legen  
wenn sich noch zweit leute für die aktion begeistern lassen würden, hätte ich kein problem nächste woche das gelände ausgiebeig zu erkunden. aber zu zweit kann man das erstmal bei so einer langen strecke knicken  

eins ist sowieso klar nach was ich heute da oben wieder gesehen habe. solange ein alter man mit bierbauch und schnauzer und grünem hut förster ist wird sich an der situation der biker dort oben nicht viel ändern   
in meinen augen war das ganz einfach ein feldzug der waldarbeiter gegen die biker da wo die "mutwillig" bäume über den trail fallen lassen.

naja viel spaß weiterhin auf dem winterstein. ganz verscherzen sollte man es sich mit dem förster ja auch nicht.

gruß


----------



## vincent7110 (2. Juli 2005)

@Fahrradhi ich war heute auch unterwegs, habe eine Ramp gebaut auf ´m Johannesberg: Von der Eichberg Hütte Richtung Frauenwald nach ca. 250m links abbiegen. Ist ein trail der geht bis zum Eisstadion. Die Ramp ist recht am Anfang des Trails.  Ist kein Mega-Ding, man kann aber gut drüber Jumpen  .und auf ´m Winterstein war ich auch, dort habe ich den Holzturm Trail mir vorgenommen und habe die erste ramp repariert, die der Förster zerstört hat. Das ding ist jetzt richtig gut  , man kann auch dort jetzt richtig gut drüber Jumpen.

Unter der Woche ist auch bei mir gut so ab 18:30 kann ich meistens auch

Leute lasst uns den Trail Richtung A5 bald mal anlegenBitte Bitte Interessierte meldet euch

Gruß
Vincent Lyserg


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2005)

vincent7110 schrieb:
			
		

> @Fahrradhi ich war heute auch unterwegs, habe eine Ramp gebaut auf ´m Johannesberg: Von der Eichberg Hütte Richtung Frauenwald nach ca. 250m links abbiegen. Ist ein trail der geht bis zum Eisstadion. Die Ramp ist recht am Anfang des Trails.  Ist kein Mega-Ding, man kann aber gut drüber Jumpen  .und auf ´m Winterstein war ich auch, dort habe ich den Holzturm Trail mir vorgenommen und habe die erste ramp repariert, die der Förster zerstört hat. Das ding ist jetzt richtig gut  , man kann auch dort jetzt richtig gut drüber Jumpen.
> 
> Unter der Woche ist auch bei mir gut so ab 18:30 kann ich meistens auch
> 
> ...


Hallo Vincent!
Hast Du vielleicht evtl. passendes Gerät, um den Großen zu Beginn liegenden 
Baum etwas zu modifizieren, damit man den Naturkicker auf dem vorletzten Ws Trail wieder reanimieren kann?????????? So als Schreiner kennt man ja evtl. jemanden mit dem richtigen Fahrzeug oder den richtigen Geräten, der leihweise oder sogar hilfreich u.sw.
Wäre ne tolle Sache für uns alle. 


@ stoner Viel Erfolg, schnelle Beine und gut Trial für morgen. Drück Dir die Daumen 
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrrad (2. Juli 2005)

@vincent

ich seh schon. endlich mal jemand der nicht nur sprüche kloppt sondern auch hält was er sagt.   man darf sich von der förstern nicht unterbuttern lassen.
erfahrung hast du sowie es aussieht ja ausreichend  
also nächste woche könnten wir mal was machen.

eins interessiert mich noch! wie bekommst du immer das ganze baumaterial an die spots?  

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2005)

vincent7110 schrieb:
			
		

> @Fahrradhi ich war heute auch unterwegs, habe eine Ramp gebaut auf ´m Johannesberg: Von der Eichberg Hütte Richtung Frauenwald nach ca. 250m links abbiegen. Ist ein trail der geht bis zum Eisstadion. Die Ramp ist recht am Anfang des Trails.  Ist kein Mega-Ding, man kann aber gut drüber Jumpen  .und auf ´m Winterstein war ich auch, dort habe ich den Holzturm Trail mir vorgenommen und habe die erste ramp repariert, die der Förster zerstört hat. Das ding ist jetzt richtig gut  , man kann auch dort jetzt richtig gut drüber Jumpen.
> 
> Unter der Woche ist auch bei mir gut so ab 18:30 kann ich meistens auch
> 
> ...


hi, sag mal der kicker is ja net schlecht! wo genau ist der denn? die hütten kenne ich net mit namen aber ansonsten kenne ich mich auf dem johannisberg gut aus. 
für einen geilen trail bin ich immer zu haben, aber habe halt net vile zeit   


gruß stoner


----------



## vincent7110 (3. Juli 2005)

@fUEL  hi welchen Baum meinst du den ??? was ist der vorletzter (Wo) Ws Trail??? Komm jetzt nicht drauf den letzten Baum habe ich mit eine art Hebelwirkung bewegt!!! Und zwar am Holzturm Trail vor der Straße. Wie wollen wir das teil nennen??? 

@Fahrrad  na ja. Ich möchte mal sagen nach und nach, wir das zeug mit Rucksack und Tüten an die stelle gefahren(mit Bike), vor ort gebunkert und dann wenn ich alle zusammen hab wird alles aufgebaut. Die Bretter habe ich in der Firma geschnitten und die Stämme lagen im Wald in der nähe der Eichberg Hütte.das ist alles willen und bisschen Schweiß mehr brauche ich nicht, aber wenn wir denn neuen Trail Richtung A5 anlegen kann ich auch was mit meinem wagen hochfahren!!! 

@storner .am Eisstadion vorbei Richtung Golfplatz, auf dem weg bleiben bis zu der ersten links kurve, kurz nach der kurve steht ein kreuz auf der rechten Seite (kann man nicht übersehen) dort den weg hoch, nach 600 bis 800 m steht das teil vielleicht hast du doch mal bisschen zeit um mit zumachen???


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Vincent Lyserg


----------



## dh-fabrikk (4. Juli 2005)

vincent7110 schrieb:
			
		

> @Fahrradhi ich war heute auch unterwegs, habe eine Ramp gebaut auf ´m Johannesberg: Von der Eichberg Hütte Richtung Frauenwald nach ca. 250m links abbiegen. Ist ein trail der geht bis zum Eisstadion. Die Ramp ist recht am Anfang des Trails.  Ist kein Mega-Ding, man kann aber gut drüber Jumpen  .und auf ´m Winterstein war ich auch, dort habe ich den Holzturm Trail mir vorgenommen und habe die erste ramp repariert, die der Förster zerstört hat. Das ding ist jetzt richtig gut  , man kann auch dort jetzt richtig gut drüber Jumpen.
> 
> Unter der Woche ist auch bei mir gut so ab 18:30 kann ich meistens auch
> 
> ...


Hi! Ein ganzer Trail wäre übertrieben,aber mit deinen besonderen Fähigkeiten
könnte mann einen gewissen Spot noch verfeineren.
Wie wäre es denn mit einem 1.5 meter Drop an der A-line?
Das wäre ein Anfang.
Deine Holzkonstruktionen sind bemerkenswert. Die Hühnerleiter durfte ich noch 7-8 mal unter meine Gazzas nehmen ,tja und dann war es leider vorbei.
Hatt trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (4. Juli 2005)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist das so egal wenn er wieder kaputt geht. ich habe soviel zeit als schüler. ich kann den ganzen tag buddeln   und wie will der förster einen trail kaputt machen??? das laub wieder dorthin schieben wo es vorher lag? und wenn der mich beim anlegen des trails erwischt dann muss man sich fairer weise stellen und einfach mal seine meinung äußern. also ich würde es sehr gerne probieren. wo anders klappt das ja auch dann kann das auf dem winterstein auch funktionieren. wenn man natürlich im vorhinein schon mit der einstellung ans werk geht das klappt nicht dann brauch man auch nicht mitmachen.
> also ich würde mich freuen    den weg verstetzt man 50m in den wald da sieht dich so schnell keiner.
> man muss sich eins bewusst sein. neue trails entstehen halt nicht einfach so
> 
> ...


Was willst du mir damit sagen?
Keine deine Argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen!
 Ist ja auch egal,möchte kein Streitgespräch mit dir führen.
Da hatt halt die Enttäuschung aus mir gesprochen.Bauen,Fahren,Abriss,wieder bauen...................................Endlosschleife


----------



## vincent7110 (4. Juli 2005)

@dh-fabrikk die Hühnerleiter  war nicht von mir!!!  .und wo ist die A-line??? ( 1,5meter sind der zeit für mich noch ein bisschen zu hoch )


----------



## Fahrrad (4. Juli 2005)

@ vincent

Hi,

wollen wir uns diese Woche einmal gemeinsam treffen? Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand! Da könnten wir mal bei einer gemütlichen Runde konkreter über das Vorhaben sprechen bevor wir wild loslegen


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2005)

@vinvent7110: meinst du die hütte die in der nähe der 2 funktürme  steht? an der großen kurve? dann kenne ich den trail glaube ich!


----------



## vincent7110 (7. Juli 2005)

Hi Fahrrad . Erst am Wochenende Habe ich zeit. SA Nachmittag  oder SO Vormittag. Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrrad (8. Juli 2005)

oke sonntag. welche zeit ist den oke für dich?


----------



## vincent7110 (9. Juli 2005)

hi... 11uhr ??? panzerplatz, ander waschanlage oder am forsthaus?


----------



## vincent7110 (11. Juli 2005)

[email protected] 2 foto von der felge...


----------



## Mr.Bredon (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre auch gelegentlich im Bereich Winterstein rum.
Gestern wollte ich dann meinen Lieblingstrail fahren. Auf dem Limes zurück zur kapersburg.
Und was mußte ich da feststellen: Nix mehr mit trail !
Die bauen ne Waldautobahn von der Kaperbrug aus, die Hälfte hamse schon !    
Könnt ja hier von Interesse sein !

Axel


----------



## Fatal Error (31. Juli 2005)

Wie jetzt???

Der Weg direkt am Limes lang? 
Sicher das die ne Straße bauen, oder ist das nur das übliche Chaos beim Holzrücken?

Das wird echt immer besser hier...
Erst das letzte Stück vom Winterstein runter und jetzt das .... da steckt wohl System hinter.    

gruss
alex


----------



## vincent7110 (31. Juli 2005)

Hi ich glaube, das hat was mit dem Weltkulturerbe zutun. 
unesco hat den Limes ins Weltkulturerbe aufgenommen.

http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/nachrichten/wissenschaft/erde/98312


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Vincent Lyserg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Bredon (2. August 2005)

Ist definitive ein breiter mit feinem Kies belegter Wanderweg !


----------



## Fahrrad (2. August 2005)

Ich habe es auch schon gesehen. Das hat alles mit dem Weltkulturerbe zutun. Die wollen einen Limeslehrpfad bauen. Der wird jetzt geschottert das man dort auch schön laufen kann. Gebüsch haben die ja auch schon enfernt.
Ja jetzt gibts halt eine Forstautobahn mehr "" 

Ich reg mich schon gar nicht mehr auf. Ändern kann man sowieso nix. Das ist schon seit langer Zeit beschlossene Sache bevor das ein Weltkulturerbe wurde. Die restaurieren ja schon seit einiger Zeit die Kapersburg dadurch war das für mich nur eine Frage der Zeit wann die den Weg machen. Man muss immer bedenken das Stück vom Limes am Winterstein ist das mit am besten erhaltenste. Wenn die dort nichts machen wo sonst


----------



## Mr.Bredon (2. August 2005)

@Fahrrad

stimmt schon, was Du da schreibst.
Ist halt schade, war meine Feierabendrunde:
Von Wehrheim über die Forstautobahn zum Winterstein, über den Trail zur Kapersburg und dann zurück.
Hast Du da in der Gegend ne Alternative, die nicht Richtung Saalburg/Herzberg geht ?
Da ist mir speziell am Wochenende zuviel los !

Axel


----------



## fUEL (2. August 2005)

Das mit der Waldautobahn ist ja schon furchtbar aber dass der Förster heute morgen von seinen Hilfskräften aus dem Bodenröder Forst den Wintersteintrail mit Bäumen zuwerfen ließ, damit Zitat" Die Radfahrer net immer auf dem Trampelpfad herumfahren wo se nix verlore habbe und die Deppen nicht dauernd irgendeinen Scheiß in die Landschaft bauen wie die Kleinkinder" Zitat Ende. 
So nun haben wir bestätigt was die Erwachsenen schon immer gesagt haben. 
Leider.   Aber vielleicht können die Kinder die ja alles besser wissen auch mal zur richtigen Zeit ungehorsam sein und mit ner Säge in den Wald ziehn.  
Ihr seid es allen schuldig, die nicht gehämmert, genagelt usw. haben.

Im übrigen sind auf dem Limestrail ein paar kleine Abschnitte noch immer vorhanden, da dort eine Wegeführung von 3m Breite nicht realisierbar ist.
Wahrscheinlich muß man jetzt auch noch mit Politessen im Wald rechnen, die einem uronen abjagen wollen, wenn  man versehentlich mal auf dem Limes fahren muß, da auf der stark befahrenen Waldautobahn kein Platz mehr für Biker ist.


----------



## Fahrrad (3. August 2005)

:kotz:


----------



## vincent7110 (9. August 2005)

An alle jump´n´trail freunde

Winterstein ist nun (seit gestern) um eine Attraktion  reicher.   

Viel spaß bei suchen (ist aber auch nicht schwer)

Ps. Hat jemand von euch eine Motorsäge??? Um unsren geliebten Trail wider frei zu sägen !!! (Der Förster geht mir Fürchterlich aufm sack  )


----------



## fUEL (10. August 2005)

vincent7110 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle jump´n´trail freunde
> 
> Winterstein ist nun (seit gestern) um eine Attraktion  reicher.
> 
> ...



Hab eine Stihl 028 Macht aber richtig Lärm


----------



## dh-fabrikk (13. August 2005)

vincent7110 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle jump´n´trail freunde
> 
> Winterstein ist nun (seit gestern) um eine Attraktion  reicher.
> 
> ...



Warum werden solche Objekte immer da geshapt wo sie gleich ins Auge des Feindes fallen.An der A-Line besteht diese Gefahr noch nicht,da etwas im Abseits des Geschehens.
Trotzdem nicht schlecht.Mal sehen wie lange es sich dort noch hält.


----------



## WODAN (13. August 2005)

Moin!
Habe auch in letzter Zeit vermehrt Baumstämme auf den Wegen liegen sehen, besonderst der "Rote Kreuz Weg".
 

Sind wir jetzt bald wieder soweit das Nagelbretter gegen uns ausgelegt werden???  

Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (13. August 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Habe auch in letzter Zeit vermehrt Baumstämme auf den Wegen liegen sehen, besonderst der "Rote Kreuz Weg".
> 
> 
> ...


In diese Richtung fahre ich schon gar nicht mehr.War heute wieder mal oben und hab keine grosse Veränderung am Holzturm-Trail festgestellt.Zumindest bis
zum Sperrband für Holzfällarbeiten.Ab da fahr ich lieber gleich zur A-Line.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrrad (14. August 2005)

Wir wohnen halt leider in einer kack Gegend! Ich war diese Woche am Vogelsberg da bauen die extra neue Trails für Biker. Ganz frisch in den Wald. Ja die tun wenigesten etwas für Besucher.


----------



## Adrenalino (14. August 2005)

Hi Leute!

Bin zufällig in diesem Thread gelandet.....jetzt muss ich hier lesen daß wohl viele Trails rund um den Winterstein plattgemacht wurden????  .....is ja wohl absolute Sch.....  Das ist nämlich eines meiner Lieblings-Trainingsgebiete wenn ich mitm Kumpel aus Seulberg fahre.....könnt ihr mir mal ne Zusammenstellung machen was alles platt ist? Hab i.M. keine Zeit mir alles durchzulesen......
Danke im voraus!!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (15. August 2005)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wohnen halt leider in einer kack Gegend! Ich war diese Woche am Vogelsberg da bauen die extra neue Trails für Biker. Ganz frisch in den Wald. Ja die tun wenigesten etwas für Besucher.



MMhhh,gibt es da einen Online-Link dazu?


----------



## Mork vom Ork (18. August 2005)

Der nette Förster ist jetzt auch vestärkt am Ws unterwegs,hatte letztens auch Dr. Votec mit seinem Morfine 50 abgefangen,vielleicht ist es auch mit uns bald aus,aber wer nicht kämpft der verliert.  Mfg


----------



## Fahrrad (23. August 2005)

ich habe mal eine frage.

gibts irgendwo am winterstein etwas zum droppen oder wo könnte man etwas per hühnerleiter bauen?
oder wie sieht es denn in der sandgrube in richtung butzbach aus?
ich denke schon so an 4-5m.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (23. August 2005)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mal eine frage.
> 
> gibts irgendwo am winterstein etwas zum droppen oder wo könnte man etwas per hühnerleiter bauen?
> oder wie sieht es denn in der sandgrube in richtung butzbach aus?
> ich denke schon so an 4-5m.


Soll das ein Scherz sein oder bist du des Lebens müde geworden?
4-5 Meter,o.k mit dem richtigen Bike wäre das für mich noch machbar.
Wie lang hast du denn schon dein AS-X? Nur weil dein Federweg gewachsen ist bedeutet das nicht gleich das dein Fahrvermögen gestiegen ist.
Die 189mm am Hinterbau spreche ich dir nicht ab und die 170mm an der Front auch nicht,aber es gehört etwas mehr dazu einen 4-5 Meter Drop zu hucken
als nur ein schönes Bike.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (23. August 2005)

Hallo Fahrrad!Mein Geheimtipp:Nieder-Mörler Kieskaut  .20-25m freier Fall in die Senkrechte,da zerlegt´s  dich garantiert ordentlich.Dass müsste doch deinen Ansprüchen genügen!


----------



## Fahrrad (23. August 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das ein Scherz sein oder bist du des Lebens müde geworden?
> 4-5 Meter,o.k mit dem richtigen Bike wäre das für mich noch machbar.
> Wie lang hast du denn schon dein AS-X? Nur weil dein Federweg gewachsen ist bedeutet das nicht gleich das dein Fahrvermögen gestiegen ist.
> Die 189mm am Hinterbau spreche ich dir nicht ab und die 170mm an der Front auch nicht,aber es gehört etwas mehr dazu einen 4-5 Meter Drop zu hucken
> als nur ein schönes Bike.



----------------------------


----------



## Fahrrad (23. August 2005)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fahrrad!Mein Geheimtipp:Nieder-Mörler Kieskaut  .20-25m freier Fall in die Senkrechte,da zerlegt´s  dich garantiert ordentlich.Dass müsste doch deinen Ansprüchen genügen!




-------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (31. August 2005)

Na? Was ist denn mit Fahrrad passiert?
Plötzlich nur noch "Gast"?

Ist er schon seinen 400m Drop ohne Protektoren gesprungen?   

Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (3. September 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Na? Was ist denn mit Fahrrad passiert?
> Plötzlich nur noch "Gast"?
> 
> Ist er schon seinen 400m Drop ohne Protektoren gesprungen?
> ...


Ich hab da gestern einen Bericht über einen wahnsinnigen in der "BILD" gelesen.
Der ist mit seinem Yeti vom Mont Blanc gedroppt. Noch dazu ohne Helm und Protektoren, vielleicht war er das?
Dann müsste es jetzt eigentlich Ghost und nicht mehr Gast heissen


----------



## oldrizzo (15. September 2005)

moinsen,

fährt noch irgendeiner von euch hier in der gegend? ich war in den letzten tagen ziemlich oft rund um bad nauheim und am ws unterwegs..... und meistens habe ich bis auf einige wanderer niemanden gesehen....... wetter zu schlecht? keine zeit? oder genervt vom stämme und äste wegheben?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (15. September 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen,
> 
> fährt noch irgendeiner von euch hier in der gegend? ich war in den letzten tagen ziemlich oft rund um bad nauheim und am ws unterwegs..... und meistens habe ich bis auf einige wanderer niemanden gesehen....... wetter zu schlecht? keine zeit? oder genervt vom stämme und äste wegheben?



Für gemütliche Touren ist der Ws noch ganz o.k aber ansonsten gibts einen privaten Spielplatz in der Wetterau wo kein Förster mehr Schrecken verbreiten kann.
Lieber auf legalen North-Shores als auf hektisch geshapten Hügeln im Wald.


----------



## ManigLoeser (15. September 2005)

Hi!
Bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails hier in der Gegend (Bad Homburg)
Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Kenne bisher nur den Weberpfad, eine Motocrossstrecke und die Saalburg runter (das war heftig   )
Hätte am liebsten was wo ich meine Fahrtechnik bei schwierigen Passagen oder Sprüngen verbessern kann.   


Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (16. September 2005)

moinsen,

jo, private spots sind ne feine sache, ohne frage.... aber dennoch finde ich unseren winterstein immer wieder schön.... die situation wird sich auch wieder entspannen, hoffe ich.

hallo manig, bad homburg? da hast du doch einige spielwiesen direkt vor der haustür.... rund um den feldberg zu bsp........ am altkönig ists auch sehr nett... einen sehr netten trail findest du parallel zur waldautobahn vom feldberg-kiosk (am restaurant) runter zum fuchstanz..... zu beginn der waldautobahn augen auf, damit du den einstieg nicht verpasst... ab dem parkplatz, an dem du eine strasse kreuzen musst, wirds dann richtig nett... immer rechts halten........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManigLoeser (16. September 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen,
> 
> jo, private spots sind ne feine sache, ohne frage.... aber dennoch finde ich unseren winterstein immer wieder schön.... die situation wird sich auch wieder entspannen, hoffe ich.
> 
> hallo manig, bad homburg? da hast du doch einige spielwiesen direkt vor der haustür.... rund um den feldberg zu bsp........ am altkönig ists auch sehr nett... einen sehr netten trail findest du parallel zur waldautobahn vom feldberg-kiosk (am restaurant) runter zum fuchstanz..... zu beginn der waldautobahn augen auf, damit du den einstieg nicht verpasst... ab dem parkplatz, an dem du eine strasse kreuzen musst, wirds dann richtig nett... immer rechts halten........



Super danke werd ich mal ausprobieren!
Kenn mich hier in Sachen Trails leider noch überhaupt nicht aus, fahre erst seit ein paar Wochen solche Strecken


----------



## cleiende (18. Dezember 2005)

Na, wer war da heute vor mir (13:00) da durchgekommen? Lange Zeit war da teils nur 1 Radspur und keine Fußstapfen.


----------



## DHVEF (1. Januar 2006)

Wo gibts nen link mit trails für den Ws. ich kenne nur den limesweg da und ab den Steinturm wo die bäume am anfang querliegen richtung Vogeltal. Vll könnte man sich mal treffen und in ner gruppe bissi radeln gehn ;-).


----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. Januar 2006)

Hat das DH am Anfang deines Mitgliednamens eine Bedeutung,wenn ja ,wende dich doch mal hierhin:www.rockriders.de.Mfg


----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2006)

Moin.

DH steht für viele Sachen, siehe HIER

   

Gruß


----------



## Mork vom Ork (6. Januar 2006)

Besonders die letzte Abkürzung trifft auf dich zu,hast ja vollkommen recht!Mfg


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2006)

ManigLoeser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails hier in der Gegend (Bad Homburg)
> Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Kenne bisher nur den Weberpfad, eine Motocrossstrecke und die Saalburg runter (das war heftig   )
> Hätte am liebsten was wo ich meine Fahrtechnik bei schwierigen Passagen oder Sprüngen verbessern kann.
> ...



Hi,
du kennst eine Motorrossstrecke?   wo soll die den sein?

mfg stoner


----------



## WODAN (6. Januar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders die letzte Abkürzung trifft auf dich zu,hast ja vollkommen recht!Mfg



Falsch  

DHH !


----------

